# How to reformat Emachine T series?



## UpskirtHayley

How to reformat Emachine T6212?

in dell is press ctrl F11 now what about emachine?

both dell and emachine dont come with OS disc nor recovery disc.

i want to wipe everything and turn back to its factory setting like when buying new.


----------



## PC eye

The user's manual will explain how to bring restore the system back to factory condition. The newer systems now see a preprogramming for restoration instead of providing a set of recovery disks. It's easier for the home user and they make more money by saving on costs there.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

I dont know where the user manual is. can someone help me find out? I google but no luck.




oh nevermind.... got it! its f11


----------



## PC eye

You googled but never went to the manufacturer's own support site. http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T6212

For any product that's the first place to look for manuals as well as any available updates. The User Guide found there is in pdf format and opens up for viewing online. http://downloads.emachines.com/userguides/DesktopPC_UserGuide_en.pdf  Page #44


----------

